
Corporations and OSS Do Not Mix - igonvalue
http://www.coglib.com/~icordasc/blog/2015/11/corporations-and-oss-do-not-mix.html
======
wbond
Previous comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498271)

